# CDX - Going around jumps



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Zio is doing moderately well at CDX but we are having problems with retrieve over jump. The first time he wants to go around to retrieve the dumbbell, then oddly enough will come back over the jump with it in his mouth.

After a few repetitions he does fine. (Over, back, sits nicely in front with the dumbbell in his mouth.) But he won't have that option in the ring: it has to be over & back with the dumbbell right from the get go.

Pearce does the actual hands on training most of the time; I get to be the extra set of eyes. I'm thinking one of two things:

1) Someone has to be situated on the opposite side of the jump & direct Zio over to get him used to doing it right away.
2) We have to use a check cord on him (being held by the person on the other side of the jump).

I'm leaning towards the 1st one, gradually lengthening the distance between the person on the other side & the jump until the dog does it without coaxing from the start.

Obviously, lots of positive reinforcement when he goes over immediately to get the dumbbell is in order...

Do you think this would work, or is there some other way of doing this?

Thanks,


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Ok... we seem to have solved the "going around the jumps" problem. However, it has been replaced by the "not going down on recall" problem. <lol>

Now the issue seems to be that he will either not lay down at all or only go down partially on the "down on recall" exercise. In the last obedience trial the fact that he went part way down and not all the way down was the only thing that prevented him from getting the first leg of his CDX.

So we have been working on this by telling him "down" at any point in time, then immediately rewarding him for complying. This includes standing only a few feet in front of him, calling him, then telling him "down". At that point he gets a reward & praise. Then we call him to "front", and heel him to "the finish". (Followed by more praise & reward.)

We've been trying this at various distances, including lengthening the distance he has to cover so that the exercise is performed just as it would be for the CDX. 

If any other suggestions are out there, please feel free to add them.

No wonder his breeder calls this "The Heartbreak Class". :wink:


----------

